# practice ISA test???



## supertopper (Aug 2, 2007)

Have to take the certified arborist test.
Can't find a sample test online, much less
a sample question. (Am aware there are
samples in the book, but not nearly enough
to judge one's chances of passing.) Anyone
know where to look?
Thanks
danny

PS topping is bad


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 2, 2007)

Not every question on the test is in the study guide but most of them are. That's all I used to study for the test and it worked out well.


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 2, 2007)

I took it about 9 months ago and only used the study guide. The test is difficult and long but i thought the Cert. Arb study guide was a great source to study from. depending on your areas of hands on knowledge study the book for the other stuff. Good luck


----------



## ggttp (Aug 2, 2007)

I actually made my own 3 part practice exam by taking all the sample test questions from the book, typing them up and printing them out. Then i took the practice exam. 

I scored 85 on the practice exam and 90 on the real exam. It really helped me. I also studied the ANSI safety guide and a few other pieces of material.

For the identification once i got the packet the ISA sent I looked up all the leaf and bark pics off of the department of agri. and put them all on my ???? psp. Finding all the pics is alot of work but really helped with the trees I did not already know.

Good Luck


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Aug 9, 2007)

The study guide is good, but use Pirone's book, in addition, to round things out. I went around town collecting leaves for the ID section and also spent three days getting pictures off the internet of each and every tree. It all worked out, I got an 89.


----------



## Stachura01 (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm in the same process of studying up. I don't know about other chapters, but the isa mid-atlantic chapter has a specific tree list for their tests posted on their website. now i can specifically focus on those 40 trees they have listed. reduces the unknown and anxiety. i recommend you check out your chapter.


----------

